# Clean The World!



## Deda (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/news/se ... ar_of_soap

I saw this posted on FB from the HSMG.  Wow!  I just got off the phone from a 30 minute talk with one of the guys from Clean The World.  They are gathering soap and rebatching and then sending it to Haiti.

He's going to email me back with a shipping address for anyone that wants to donate your uglies.   Imagine, your ugly failed shocking pink or dead fish gray soap going to some real good, fighting disease in parts of the world lacking proper sanitation.

Anyway, I told them about all of you soapers and promised that I would post there info incase anyone wanted to send them soap.  I'm going to send my recipe tests, miscolored, fading scents along with scraps and ends that I can't use. They'll take MP, CP, HP and liquid.

As soon as I get the addy I will post it.


----------



## Deda (Jul 16, 2009)

I should note that they don't rebatch the soap themselves.  They've partnered with a men's mission in Orlando providing jobs to the homeless.  It just keeps getting better!


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 16, 2009)

That is AWESOME!!!!  How did you find that???  The whole thing is awesome!!!


----------



## Deda (Jul 16, 2009)

*Clean the World

c/o Threads of Compassion

4625 Old Winter Garden Road B7
Orlando, FL 32811*

I'm so  excited about this.  Can you tell?


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 16, 2009)

I am too.  Can you make this a sticky so it is easy to find???


----------



## krissy (Jul 16, 2009)

i am excited for this too!! thanks for the info Deda!


----------



## jarvan (Jul 16, 2009)

You know what would be neat is if we donated in the name of the Soapmaking Forum and kept count of the pounds of soap donated. Could be very motivating.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

That is a very good idea Deda and Jarvan , count me in . I have a few to donate  :wink: .

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Jul 16, 2009)

I have toooons of test soap and ugly soap I'd love to give.  I'm in.


----------



## LJA (Jul 16, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> *Clean the World
> 
> c/o Threads of Compassion
> 
> ...



Deda, 
is this the address to send it to?


----------



## wonderland (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks for the info, deda.  i have some that i will gladly send.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

This is an awesome idea! I have too much ugly soap lying round.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

This is such a wonderful idea. And very inspiring in every way to soapmakers everywhere.
Soap would be such a luxury over there for those people.
 I wonder if this is open worldwide or just in the US?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

I just checked and it looks like it's only the US. It's kind of confusing because It looks like you have to be a hotel to donate soap. In the address boxes it lets you choose UK but you have to choose from american states...?

Anyone who isn't from the US able to get through?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is great! Saw in a tv show a couple of months ago, that soap would be one of the most life saving things to have in Africa; probably even above medicines...
Makes you realise how privilaged we really are.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm definitely in on this.  I have a lot of bars that I can box up and send and I will keep this address posted in my soap room.  Any time a batch isn't to my liking, they're getting it!!! 
Thank you so much for posting this information.  This is probably the most important piece of information I have seen on this forum yet!!!


----------



## Deda (Jul 17, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> I just checked and it looks like it's only the US. It's kind of confusing because It looks like you have to be a hotel to donate soap. In the address boxes it lets you choose UK but you have to choose from american states...?
> 
> Anyone who isn't from the US able to get through?


They are located in Orlando, FL.  Currently they get the soap to rebatch through hotels, but when I talked to them about taking our unused soap they were thrilled.  

I'm sure they would accept soap from any country, but the cost to ship might be prohibitive.  I expect to speak with them again in the next week and I'll ask if there are aware of any similar programs anywhere else in the world.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Deda I'd like to keep this up the top so that it stays on everyone's minds. I'm interested to hear what comes out of your next convo with this man.
I hope we can all get involved in some way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Soap_for_breakfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, please keep us updated


----------



## LJA (Jul 18, 2009)

I just sent 10 pounds of soap (fugs etc.) off this morning.      What a great idea this is!  From now on, they're getting all my stuff I can't sell.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 19, 2009)

i love this idea, how do they get it past the inspectors? doesnt that sort of thing have to be checked or something? just wondering.


----------



## Deda (Jul 20, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> i love this idea, how do they get it past the inspectors? doesnt that sort of thing have to be checked or something? just wondering.



Checked for what?  They comply with Customs. Soap can be exported, it's just expensive to buy.  The soap they bring is given free to the people.

If you're worried about the safety of the soap you should know that they have a patent pending on a autoclave type machine that heats the soap and kills any bacteria, etc.   They've done extensive testing, even injecting E coli into the soap prior to the sterilization.  

If you search around their website it explains how/that they sterilize the soap.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 23, 2009)

I just wanted to say "Pat on the back" for everybody that is getting involved in this. 
I think it's great!


----------



## madpiano (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't understand why they don't just ship NaOH over and show the locals how to make soap ???

Does it make sense to ship soap half way round the world ? I am sure they have coconut-oil in Haiti and Animal fats ? 

Or maybe even start a factory to produce KOH / NaOH from local wood ash ?

I wouldn't mind shipping my fugly soap (land travel doesn't cost that much, just takes ages), but it would be nice to see something happening locally so that people can start supporting themselves.


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

The reasoning behind their endeavor is to take soap that would have been otherwise discarded and put it to use.

Recycle, Reduce, Reuse.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 23, 2009)

^^^Awesome!


----------



## madpiano (Jul 23, 2009)

I can see the recycling part. But the locals are so poor, wouldn't it be nice to see something done to get out of that poverty ?

I have already emailed them to see if they have a european collection point or if it would be feasible to set one up.


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

A large percentage of the poverty for the Haitian people isn't from a lack of resources, remember it shares Hispaniola with the Dominican Republic.  The people of Haiti are victims of a corrupt government.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2009)

> I wouldn't mind shipping my fugly soap (land travel doesn't cost that much, just takes ages), but it would be nice to see something happening locally so that people can start supporting themselves.



It would be awsome for some one to take on a challenge like that. Would you be willing to organise it?


----------



## madpiano (Jul 23, 2009)

I propably wouldn't be able to, although I might think about organizing a european collection point for this, depends on if they would like to expand. 

I will try and get in touch with Melinda Coss, she has just done a trip to Nigeria to teach local women to soap http://www.makesoap.biz/Soap-Making-Nigeria.htm, maybe she would be interested in working with this group.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 27, 2009)

*Shipping today......*

I have 11.2 pounds off stinky fuglies sitting boxed up on the table ready to take to the post office today.
Thanks again for this wonderful information.  What a privilege...  I get to have fun and make soap and learn, and someone else gets to benefit from it in a  life changing  or potentially lifesaving way.  Can't ask for more than that!!


----------



## chrisinflorida (Jul 30, 2009)

Ditto what oldragbagger said.

I'm going to gather up some of my failed batches and send them off next week.  I hate to rebatch and really don't have the time for it anyway.  Plus, this mission has really gotten to my heart.  It feels great to do things that really make a difference in this world, even if you cannot experience it firsthand.

Chris


----------



## Deda (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm sending some uglies (Brown Cotton Candy doesn't cut it!) tomorrow.


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 31, 2009)

I got a very nice email from Clean The World yesterday thanking me for the soap.  So they really do notice and appeciate the contribution.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

I am going through my soap , they will be getting my uglies too .But they smell nice  :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## opalgirl (Aug 30, 2009)

thank you for this!  I have a cousin that travels all the time and gets TONS of hotel soap so I'm asking him to donate as well.  I have a box of scraps that I've been planning on rebatching but I'm just going to send it down there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope this is still active and they accept handcrafted soap, because
I'm loading a box today (stuff I don't feel like re-batching).


----------



## tangled_panda (Sep 9, 2009)

Deda I hope you don't mind but I am blogging about this and posting it on other soap forums.  Thank you so much for bringing this wonderful org to my attention.  I'm also going to talk to local hotels about sending their soap too!


----------



## Ilovesoap (Sep 24, 2009)

*Soap Donations*

Do they accept handmade soap? Does it need to be labeled etc? The website looks as if they only accept commercial type soaps from hotels etc. Love the idea.


----------



## ycartf (Oct 18, 2009)

So where do we send our donated soaps?  I too have some batches that I would not sell (and that the family is sick and tired of trying to use up).  I can fit about 60 bars into a $10 Priority Mail box.


----------



## jarvan (Nov 2, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> I just checked and it looks like it's only the US. It's kind of confusing because It looks like you have to be a hotel to donate soap. In the address boxes it lets you choose UK but you have to choose from american states...?
> 
> Anyone who isn't from the US able to get through?



I wrote to these people. Here's the  email I got from them:



> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> Thank you for writing to us. Yes, we will indeed accept soap donations from individuals! We are extremely grateful to folks like
> you that are willing to donate their soap to our organization and cause.
> ...



I believe they will take soap from ANYWHERE and pretty much everything from new to gently used (eeks!) because I get the impression it is all melted down and rebatched with a germicidal added. 

Now...let the donations roll!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2010)

Do they take M&P? How does that work when they rebatch? It just gets added into the CP and the commercial?


----------



## whisks (Jan 5, 2010)

do they have anything like this in australia? the postage would be prohibitive to send soap to the US, plus the miles travelled would hardly make sense - i'd be better to make a cash donation, iykwim. perhaps what these organisations should do is have a reply paid system of some sort because i'm sure they would get a concession due to their charitable nature.

it's a great idea.


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Do they take M&P? How does that work when they rebatch? It just gets added into the CP and the commercial?



Yes, they will take any kind of soap, CP or MP.


----------



## Vonna (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I've got my fuglies boxed up and ready to send   Doesn't really worry me sending them half way around the world because I send soap to my Mother all the time over there anyways and it always gets through without a fuss and it's really not that expensive.  When you look at what we all have and what we have to give compared to those poor people in Haiti it's really eye opening


----------



## redfishingirl (Feb 6, 2010)

I spent the day with Clean the Word today, and I just have to tell you guys: WHAT A FANTASTIC GROUP OF PEOPLE.

They were all so positive and nice, it was very laid back but efficient. What we were doing today was processing hotel soaps for shipment to Haiti. They first clean the soaps off in a sanitizing solution, removing anything gross like hairs or dirt or whatever, and put them on trays for the "steamer", the machine they use to sanitize the soaps. 















Once they process in the sanitizer, they take them out and leave them out to dry.













After they are dry, they package all of the soaps that are the same into boxes, seperating the layers with wax paper, until they are full.  The full boxes were about 30 pounds.





It was such a positive experience there. At one point, one of the co-founders Shawn Seipler came in to say hi and let everyone know how much he appreciated everyone.  They think that the "boutique" soaps (like we make) are fantastic.  They can't believe what they get in and are amazed that we are able to make soap smell like chocolate  and coffee.  

All in all- it was very uplifting to help out, and I can't wait to go back.


----------



## orangeblossom (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't been on here in a while and I just found this thread.
What a fabulous idea.  I'm going to post it on my natural parenting support group forum, as well as send the info to friends and family.  
Thanks for getting all the info and posting!


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2010)

they were just written up in the Natural Awakenings Orlando Edition!! cooool!!!! 

Id love to go volunteer with them too!


----------



## opalgirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing the pictures.  I sent 15 pounds of soap to them for Haiti.  It's nice to see the process.  What a cool way to get rid of the duds and do something good for those who need it.


----------



## jarvan (Apr 16, 2010)

This may be a nice operation, but I mailed about a thirty pound box of soap to them and it sat unclaimed only to be returned to me dAmaged so that I could not donate it anywhere else. I wrote to them and never received a reply. I can't afford to waste that sort of postage and product.


----------



## redfishingirl (Apr 23, 2010)

jarvan said:
			
		

> This may be a nice operation, but I mailed about a thirty pound box of soap to them and it sat unclaimed only to be returned to me dAmaged so that I could not donate it anywhere else. I wrote to them and never received a reply. I can't afford to waste that sort of postage and product.



They did move fairly recently, maybe it was sent to the old address?  After meeting them, I just can't believe they would ignore it.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2010)

What is the new address then?


----------



## Woodi (Jul 10, 2010)

How do they know that handmade soap they received is of good quality? My soap-to-be-rebatched is sometimes lye-heavy, so I need to rebatch with more oils to correct it. I would never share out lye-heavy soap.


----------



## redfishingirl (Jul 10, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> What is the new address then?


Donate Soap & Shampoo

If you are an individual and you have soap you would like to donate you can bring it to our Recycling Operations Center in Orlando.

Clean The World
8026 Sunport Drive, Ste 306 
Orlando, FL. 32809

If you are a hotel, motel bed & breakfast or company that would like to donate soap and/or shampoo, please call:

Paul Till - Managing Director
1+ 407-404-0379
[email protected].


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 11, 2010)

What an incredible thing for them to do! I have a friend who does medical mission work in Nicaragua, and she collects hotel soaps/shampoos to give out to people visiting her clinic. She'll still get those, but I'm happy to send all my fuglies to Clean The World. What they're doing is incredible, and so full of compassion and humanitarian goodness!! I love it!!  :wink:


----------



## Stakie (Aug 1, 2010)

I have to say this is one of the best ideas I have ever seen. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## redfishingirl (Dec 21, 2010)

Soap can be naked. None of the soaps I saw had labels at all. They take any and all. If they can't sterilize and re-use it, they will rebatch it.


----------



## SummerlandSoaps (Dec 21, 2010)

I can't wait to get my scraps and uglies boxed up!!! What a great cause! I have a TON of hotel soaps too; my step dad was a truck driver and "collected" them all the time. He gave me a whole box of hotel soaps to re-batch, but I never got around to it.... now someone else can do it AND help people in need!


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a place in Australia similar to this ???


----------



## soap~candle~nut (Feb 11, 2011)

madpiano said:
			
		

> I don't understand why they don't just ship NaOH over and show the locals how to make soap ???
> 
> Does it make sense to ship soap half way round the world ? I am sure they have coconut-oil in Haiti and Animal fats ?
> 
> ...



I have an opportunity to go to the DR and teach Haitian women to make soap. Working out the details now.. I don't think you'd want to go to Haiti now with the cholera outbreak, etc.


----------



## pgnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wanted to make sure I had the right address to send my rejects to and they've moved again.  Here's the new address:

We have now moved to our new downtown Orlando facility.  The address is:

Clean the World
400A Pittman St.
Orlando, FL 32801

Thank you,

Paul Till, Managing Director
Clean the World, Inc.
407 574-8353 x110 - Office
407 404-0379 - Mobile
732 847-5446 - Fax


----------



## Soaplady22 (Sep 24, 2011)

I take it this address is the current one? 
It's Sept. now.


Added: I've sent 2 boxes but didn't know about the donation form they've printed on their website. I have it now and will include it. I've phoned and left messages but no one has called me back. I wanted to ask how we were to package our soaps to them. Just put in a box? That's what I did. I'm using medium flat rate boxes - the last one was just over 15#!!


----------



## summitsoap (Jul 13, 2012)

Clean the world is a great initiative in help people who are in need.


----------



## markwadsworth (Aug 15, 2012)

This place is about a block or so from where my girlfriend goes to school. They had some good media feeds. With all the hotels in Orlando they have a lot of used once small bars of soap. Lots of the maid staff collects up the used soap and Clean Th World melts it down. 

Mark


----------



## Yvonne (Sep 12, 2012)

I called today and got another address:
Kevin Williams
3111 S Valley View Blvd st L115
Las Vegas, NE 89102
Maybe someone will use it


----------



## DWinMadison (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey, I just saw this after posting earlier about what to do with extra soap.  My church does direct mission work with Haiti, and I have a real love for those people.  What a great idea!


----------



## Prairie Princess (Mar 18, 2013)

This is a wonderful opportunity!  I'm going to pack up a box... I have quite a collection of soap scraps and dented bars.... since I hate rebatching so much, lol.


----------



## Badger (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmmm, this is definitely something for me to think about in the future when I have soap all over the apartment and I am not sure what to do with it all


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 1, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but I am going to bump it up and mention that instead of sending off to Clean the World check your local shelters, abused women shelters and you will be suprised how much they need soap and personal items. Granted the soaps need to be what you consider a full bar but they do not have to be pretty. I just hot processed four batches of acai dragon fo that does not soap pretty but smells great and a batch of tea tree soaps. I did cut them down to 4 oz size instead of my normal 5.5 oz bars and will be sending them out in a couple of weeks. We have a large population in our own countries that need help.


----------



## hmpriv (Mar 4, 2014)

this is such a wonderful thing to do, simply inspiring!! i have lots of bars to send ASAP


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 15, 2014)

I sent a box of soaps (about 12 lbs) to Las Vegas location last year but I never got a receipt/ acknowledgment from them. 
Has anyone received it?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 31, 2014)

You only get a receipt if you print the form from the site with your info.


----------

